# My experience with New Skin for sore hocks



## Maureen Las (Jun 25, 2009)

New Skin is a liquid bandage that contains 8-hydroxyquinoline 1% as an active ingredient and alcohol 6%, oil of cloves and pyroxylin solution. 

The 1st ingredient is an antiseptic ; the pyroxylin is what causes the protective covering over the sore. 
this is the stuff that you can put on a paper cut or a hang nail, smells like finger nail polish and works really good to prevent a scratch or cut from hurting 

The subject of using it for sore hocks came up on Etherbun a few weeks ago with a few people saying "NO" and others knowing someone who had used it successfully. 
I have been dealing with Beau's sore hocks daily struggling with neosporin, bag balm , betadine and little bandages made from glove fingers for weeks now.

Several weeks ago I bought some New Skin and then checked the Lucille Moore/Kathy Smith book to read what I thought I had read previously ..that indeed, Kathy Smith has used New Skin for sore hocks on her rabbits . She states to make sure that it dries for 10 min. after applying. 

One day several weeks ago Beau had just flung off his new bandage and I took this stuff and decided to use it. Now I will be honest and say that if it had not been in the Kathy Smith/ Lucille Moore book that I would have not had the courage to use it. 

First of all it hurts when you first apply it to an open area ; I experimented with a scratch on my arm and evaluated the level of pain . There was an intense momentary stinging and then all pain subsided. 

I decide to go ahead with it and painted Beau's hocks with the stuff keeping him still for a full 10 min while it dried and then covering the area with his glove finger bandages so he couldn't eat it.

THEN I DECIDED TO SEE WHAT IT MIGHT BE LIKE IF HE ATE IT OFF HIS LEGSSO ITOOKONE SINGLELICK OFF THE SCRATCH ON MY OWNARM WHERE I HAD APPLIED IT

It totally burned my tongue and one lick created a burning sensation down my entire esophagus and into my stomach .. the burning did not stop for several hours 
I then read everything on the bottle (Yeah I should have done that first ) 

On the bottle it stated to call Poison control if ingested. 
I called a veterinary posion control and talked to a woman who thought I was totally crazy for putting it on a rabbit. She had no idea how to get it off...

I then called a human poison control center and had a nice woman tell me that these ingredients were severe irritants and may make me nauseated but would not harm me. 
I kept the little finger bandages on Beau's hocks for 3 days straight and when I took them off his hocks looked better and the stuff had worn off. He never tasted it/

Moral of this story is do not believe everything that you read and check out everything yourself before you use it

The sad thing is that I really think this stuff would work but I feel that it is too dangerous to use. 

I am interested if anyone else has used this stuff on their rabbit for sore hocks or am I the only one here. :nerves1


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 25, 2009)

*angieluv wrote: *


> Moral of this story is do not believe everything that you read and check out everything yourself before you use it
> 
> The sad thing is that I really think this stuff would work but I feel that it is too dangerous to use.


I wonder what would happen if a bunny wore a HUGE E-collar, and was bandaged...

I agree, it sounds like it works, but ooh... playing with fire
Maybe in the absolute worst case scenario, I would employ it. 

Excellent, excellent moral.


----------



## hartleybun (Jun 25, 2009)

am always vigilant for this, as are most rex owners i would imagine:rollseyes i've seen similar things for sale in our chemists, and thanks to you am glad i've never tried it!

i wonder just how soon before there is one developed for animals? the treatments seem to consist of creams and prevention.

thank you for posting this thread tho', it's been of use to this rex lover


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 25, 2009)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> am always vigilant for this, as are most rex owners i would imagine:rollseyes i've seen similar things for sale in our chemists, and thanks to you am glad i've never tried it!
> 
> i wonder just how soon before there is one developed for animals? the treatments seem to consist of creams and prevention.
> 
> thank you for posting this thread tho', it's been of use to this rex lover


a soft e-collar is an idea but it also seems like the product is so strong; I mean if we aren't supposed to use hydrogen peroxide on a rabbit then I don't see how this is different. 


the concept of new skin is wonderful and really when you think of it exactly what is needed for sore hocks ..a protective antiseptic covering 

andI really do wish that someone would come up with something like this for animals ..it would be a Godsend

I would never never have thought that one lick of something could have:vomit: such horrible results.

I love the vomiting emoticon and never get to use it 
it really makes me want to vomit to look at it


----------



## hartleybun (Jun 25, 2009)

*angieluv wrote: *


> *hartleybun wrote: *
> 
> 
> > am always vigilant for this, as are most rex owners i would imagine:rollseyes i've seen similar things for sale in our chemists, and thanks to you am glad i've never tried it!
> ...


:yeahthat:couldnt agree more with those sentiments. could also do with it for my labs when they decide to plunge into the brambles and gorse to investigate a wild cottontail:cry1:


----------



## Flashy (Jun 25, 2009)

What a trauma for you both! I'm glad that he didn't ingest it though. I must say, it takes a dedicated (and possibly eccentric? ) bunny slave to taste these things to see what might happen.

I guess, because it worked out ok in the end, that in a way its good you looked into it because if you hadn't you might have been left wondering.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 25, 2009)

Man, the pain that it can cause would be enough to make me not put it on them. I have used it for years on my hands as I do crafts like pottery where you can't wear bandages, and also gardening, wearing latex gloves in the lab, rowing. In the future, you can take it off with nail polish remover, which of course burns a lot as well.


----------



## pamnock (Jun 25, 2009)

Liquid bandage is meant to be used on small, open wounds - and yes - it may sting a little. It is safe to ingest once it is dry. I've used it on myself, and it is an excellent product for gluing small wounds back together.

The rabbit would be suffering much more pain from the condition of sore hocks that the short burning sensation of the treatment.

Pam


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 25, 2009)

*pamnock wrote: *


> Liquid bandage is meant to be used on small, open wounds - and yes - it may sting a little. It is safe to ingest once it is dry. I've used it on myself, and it is an excellent product for gluing small wounds back together.
> 
> The rabbit would be suffering much more pain from the condition of sore hocks that the short burning sensation of the treatment.
> 
> Pam


Right I agree it was a mistake but I did it only because Kathy Smith used it...
My bun is Ok because of it but likeI said never again.....:nerves1


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jun 26, 2009)

Preparation H is great for drying up and healing sore hocks, if you're still looking for something to try.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 26, 2009)

We use it for virtual new skin for bowling, I know it sounds weird, but we get lesions, bald areas of skin when bowling, so this comes in handy and can heal this quite possibly!


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 26, 2009)

*OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *


> Preparation H is great for drying up and healing sore hocks, if you're still looking for something to try.


I may try that but have to see what is in it ; the baby diaper rash creme has zinc oxide which may also help butI am afraid of him eating that also...


----------



## pamnock (Jun 26, 2009)

*angieluv wrote: *


> *OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Preparation H is great for drying up and healing sore hocks, if you're still looking for something to try.
> ...



Zinc Oxide toxicity is a concern in rabbits - I only use it in very tiny amounts. A sock or vet wrap can be used to cover bad cases of sore hocks.

Pam


----------



## Jenk (Jun 27, 2009)

*angieluv wrote: *


> First of all it hurts when you first apply it to an open area; I experimented with a scratch on my arm and evaluated the level of pain. There was an intense momentary stinging and then all pain subsided.
> 
> ...THEN I DECIDED TO SEE WHAT IT MIGHT BE LIKE IF HE ATE IT OFF HIS LEGSSO ITOOKONE SINGLELICK OFF THE SCRATCH ON MY OWNARM WHERE I HAD APPLIED IT
> 
> It totally burned my tongue and one lick created a burning sensation down my entire esophagus and into my stomach .. the burning did not stop for several hours I then read everything on the bottle (Yeah I should have done that first )



_Wow_. I've never used New Skin, but my one Mini Rex has sore hoc issues.

My vet recommends a product called Soother Plus Topical Cream. See here: http://www.exoticdvm.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=healx.collection&productGroup_id=124&parentGroup_id=82&

Even if Soother Plus wouldn't help your bun/situation, at least you now know to avoid New Skin like the plague! 

Jenk


----------



## gm_thomson (May 28, 2013)

I just repeated this experiment out of curiosity and because my bunny has sore hocks. But this time I let the new-skin dry. Took 10 minutes. And then i licked it.

Nothing. Totally benign. The smell kind of reminds me of nail polish and it dries like that so maybe when you taste it wet you get a mouthful of alcohol but that evaporates when it dries.Its a very fine coat I am not sure how this will offer any "padding" to the feet but we will see.

I am happy enough to put this on my bunny. lots of rabbit sites recommend it.


----------

